

Carbon Transistors to Increase Speed, RAM of Smartphones and Tablets - RaduTyrsina
http://techpp.com/2012/07/20/carbon-transistors-increase-speed-ram-smartphones-tablets/

======
rajupp
Low voltage consumption is the key

